# Montar Unidad dvdrw automatimente, usando gnome(Solucionado)

## omarelrockero1

Buenas tardes estimados, soy un poco nuevo en gentoo, tengo el siguiente problema no puedo hacer que se monte automáticamente el dispositivo /dev/hdd que corresponde a mi unidad de dvd. tengo que estar montandola siempre como usuario root: mount /dev/hdd /media/cdrom, 

desde el usuario normal no puedo montarla con mount pues me dice:

mount: sólo el usuario root puede efectuar esta acción

el usuario se llama omar y pertenece a los siguientes grupos:

#groups omar

lp wheel audio cdrom video usb users plugdev scanner omar

este es el contenido de /etc/fstab:

/dev/hda1       /none         swap    sw              0       0

/dev/hda2       /               ext4    defaults        0       1

shm                /dev/shm        tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

proc               /proc           proc            nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

none            /proc/bus/usb usbfs        defaults  0       0

/dev/hdd        /media/cdrom      auto    noauto,ro,user  0       0

salida de lshw:

  *-cdrom

                   description: DVD-RAM writer

                   product: LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: ide@1.1

                   logical name: /dev/hdd

                   version: KL0M

                   capabilities: packet atapi cdrom removable nonmagnetic dma lba iordy audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

                   configuration: status=ready

                 *-medium

                      physical id: 0

                      logical name: /dev/hdd

ustedes me dirán que mas datos necesitan, les agradezco mucho a quien pueda ayudarme.

----------

## agdg

Nunca vi un puntero de una unidad de CD que se llamará como has indicado (/dev/hdd), lo normal es /dev/cdrom, /dev/dvd o /dev/sr0.

En cualquier caso elimina toda referencia en fstab al cd. gnome se encargará de todo, al igual que hace con los dispositivos de almacenamiento por usb.

```
/dev/hda1 /none swap sw 0 0 

/dev/hda2 / ext4 defaults 0 1 

shm /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0 

proc /proc proc nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0 

none /proc/bus/usb usbfs defaults 0 0 
```

----------

## omarelrockero1

voy a probar a ver y le cuento

----------

## omarelrockero1

nada comente la entrada correspondiente a cdrom en el fstab, y sigue sin montarla de forma automatica, aun sigue montandolo como /dev/hdd. lo ha detectado así desde que instale el sistema base. sera que debo cambiar en el kernel y sustituir o emular IDE por SCSI o algo asi. una pregunta en que nivel de ejecución debo tener el demonio udev en gentoo porque solo tengo un guion en default llamado udev-postmount.

contenido de /etc/runlevels/boot:

alsasound

bootmisc

checkfs

checkroot

clock

consolefont

consolekit

hostname

keymaps

localmount

modules

net.lo

rmnologin

urandom

contenido de /etc/runlevels/default:

clamd

cupsd

famd

gpm

hald

local

net.eth0

netmount

nfs

syslog-ng

udev-postmount[/b]

vixie-cron

----------

## agdg

En cuanto a udev, es correcto tal y como está ahora mismo. 

Respecto a la unidad de cd/dvd. Sin referencias a la unidad de CD en el /etc/fstab, teniendo instalado gnome-base/gnome-vfs y si el usuario pertenezca al grupo plugdev, gnome se encargará de automantar la unidad de CD cuando exista un CD dentro de la unidad. Este es un detalle importante, si la unidad no tiene (o no reconoce) ningún cd (virgen o grabado) no aparecerá nada.

Llegados a este punto, no sabría como ayudarte. Sin embargo el mapeado de la unidad de CD que esta haciendo el kernel hacia /dev/hdd es bastante inusual. Tal vez sería interesante que te aseguraras que tienes soporte para dispositivos scsi en el kernel, puesto que las unidades de cd, así como los dispositivos sata, pasan a través del subsistema scsi del kernel.

----------

## omarelrockero1

Efectivamente tengo instalado gnome-base/gnome-vfs en la versión 2.24.4-r1, en el fstab comente la referencia al cdrom (#) y aun no lo monta automáticamente, tengo que montarlo desde la consola como root con mount y lo monta sin problemas, aunque con los dispositivos de almacenamiento externos (pendrive) no tengo problemas, los monta de forma automatica y les asignas la nomenclatura /dev/sdx. Aclaro que no poseo discos sata solo ide y la unidad de dvd tambien es ide.

Esta es mi configuración en el kernel, no se si esta bien o tengo que agregarle o quitarle algo, gracias por responder  

 Device Drivers  ---> 

   SCSI device support  --->

     <M> RAID Transport Class                                                                         

  │ │   {*} SCSI device support                                                                          

  │ │   {M} SCSI target support                                                                          

  │ │   [*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                                                  

  │ │      *** SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) ***                                               

  │ │   <*> SCSI disk support                       

  │ │   <M> SCSI tape support                                                    

  │ │   < > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support     

  │ │   <*> SCSI CDROM support                                   

  │ │   [*]   Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) 

  │ │   <M> SCSI generic support                                            

  │ │   <*> SCSI media changer support                                

  │ │   [*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device                                           

  │ │   [*] Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)                           

  │ │   [*] SCSI logging facility                                            

  │ │   [*] Asynchronous SCSI scanning                                                              

  │ │     SCSI Transports  --->                                                              

  │ │   [*] SCSI low-level drivers  --->                                                 

  │ │   [*] PCMCIA SCSI adapter support  --->                                           

  │ │   < > SCSI Device Handlers  --->           

        < > OSD-Initiator library

----------

## agdg

La configuración del subsistema scsi, tal y como la tienes, es correcta. Aunque, si quieres eliminar cosas superfluas puedes dejarlo:

Device Drivers ---> 

SCSI device support ---> 

<M> RAID Transport Class 

│ │ {*} SCSI device support 

│ │ { } SCSI target support 

│ │ [ ] legacy /proc/scsi/ support 

│ │ *** SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) *** 

│ │ <*> SCSI disk support 

│ │ < > SCSI tape support 

│ │ < > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support 

│ │ <*> SCSI CDROM support 

│ │ [*] Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) 

│ │ <*> SCSI generic support 

│ │ < > SCSI media changer support 

│ │ [*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device 

│ │ [ ] Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) 

│ │ [ ] SCSI logging facility 

│ │ [*] Asynchronous SCSI scanning 

│ │ SCSI Transports ---> 

│ │ [ ] SCSI low-level drivers ---> 

│ │ [ ] PCMCIA SCSI adapter support ---> 

│ │ < > SCSI Device Handlers ---> 

< > OSD-Initiator library

Como scsi esta bien, asegurate que tienes activado lo destacado en rojo y desactivado lo marcado en azul:

   --- ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)                       │ │  

  │ │          *** Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on I│ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA dr│ │  

  │ │    <*>   generic ATA/ATAPI disk support                             │ │  

  │ │    [*]     ATA disk support                                         │ │  

  │ │    [ ]     ATAPI floppy support                                     │ │  

  │ │    < >   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                            │ │  

  │ │    < >   Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support                             │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   IDE Taskfile Access                                        │ │  

  │ │    [*]   legacy /proc/ide/ support                                  │ │  

  │ │          *** IDE chipset support/bugfixes ***                       │ │  

  │ │    < >   generic/default IDE chipset support                        │ │  

  │ │    < >   Platform driver for IDE interfaces                         │ │  

  │ │    < >   CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                              │ │  

  │ │          *** PCI IDE chipsets support ***                           │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Probe IDE PCI devices in the PCI bus order (DEPRECATED)    │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Boot off-board chipsets first support (DEPRECATED)         │ │  

 Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM, habla por si mismo.  Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE, si esta activado seguramente por este motivo el CD se está mapeando como si fuera un HDD (/dev/hdX) y no como una unidad óptica.

┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │  

  │ │    --- Block devices                                                │ │  

  │ │    < >   Normal floppy disk support                                 │ │  

  │ │    < >   Compaq SMART2 support                                      │ │  

  │ │    < >   Compaq Smart Array 5xxx support                            │ │  

  │ │    < >   Mylex DAC960/DAC1100 PCI RAID Controller support           │ │  

  │ │    < >   Micro Memory MM5415 Battery Backed RAM support (EXPERIMENTA│ │  

  │ │    <M>   Loopback device support    

Necesario, entre otras cosas, para poder realizar una "prueba de grabación" antes de llevar a cabo la grabación física en el disco.

 ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │  

 │    --- Enable the block layer                                       │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Block layer SG support v4                                  │ │  

Esto es necesario para que udev pueda mapear correctamente los dispositivos.

Y por supuesto añadir soporte para sistemas de ficheros ISO9660 y UDF.

 ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │  

  │ │    <M> ISO 9660 CDROM file system support                           │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Microsoft Joliet CDROM extensions                          │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Transparent decompression extension                        │ │  

  │ │    <M> UDF file system support                                      │ │

Ya nos contarás si hubo suerte...

----------

## quilosaq

Para montar un disco cd o dvd en /media/cdrom como usuario y desde la linea de comandos, ejecuta simplemente:

```
mount /media/cdrom
```

----------

## omarelrockero1

Todo lo que me has dicho de que tengo que tener activado (rojo) y desactivado (azul), están bien.

en el block layer tengo lo siguiente:

--- Enable the block layer  

    [*]   Support for large (2TB+) block devices and files 

    -*-   Block layer SG support v4 

    [ ]   Block layer data integrity support 

     IO Schedulers  ---> 

		<*> Deadline I/O scheduler 

                      < > CFQ I/O scheduler 

                      Default I/O scheduler (Deadline)  --->

                                         (X) Deadline 

                          	         ( ) No-op 

No entiendo porque entonces no esta apeando bien udev.

tienes razón de verdad no sabia que la unidad de cd se montaban por usuario con solo:mount /media/cdrom, la monta correctamente.

he verificado todo esto y compile el kernel nuevamente y nada, no me monta la unidad de forma automática sin dar la orden manual de mount.

----------

## omarelrockero1

sera el problema con Udev, udev tiene que estar iniciado: 

Al hacer un: 

#/etc/init.d/udev status

 * status:  stopped

# /etc/init.d/udev start

* The udev init-script is written for baselayout-2!

* Please do not use it with baselayout-1!.

parese que no quiere iniciar porque esta escrito para baselayout-2 y yo tengo la version 1.12.14-r1.

*  sys-apps/baselayout

      Latest version available: 1.12.14-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.12.14-r1

      Size of files: 264 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

      License:       GPL-2

y

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 151-r4

      Latest version installed: 151-r4

      Size of files: 632 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.h

----------

## quilosaq

udev no debe estar iniciado pero si udev-postmount.

¿Qué te devuelve

```
rc-status
```

?

----------

## omarelrockero1

si udev-postmount esta iniciado:

Runlevel: default

 clamd                                                                                                                  [ started  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                                  [ started  ]

 famd                                                                                                                   [ started  ]

 gpm                                                                                                                    [ started  ]

 hald                                                                                                                    [ started  ]

 local                                                                                                                    [ started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                              [ started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                            [ started  ]

 nfs                                                                                                                     [ stopped  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                            [ started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                  [ started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                             [ started  ]

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que te está faltando dbus. Si no lo tienes lo tendrás que instalar.

```
# emerge dbus
```

Y si lo tienes tendrás que hacer que arranque en el inicio

```
# rc-update add dbus default
```

----------

## omarelrockero1

agrege al nivel default dbus reinicie y nada todavía no la monta:

rc-status

Runlevel: default

 clamd                                                              [ started  ]

 cupsd                                                              [ started  ]

 dbus                                                               [ started  ]

 famd                                                               [ started  ]

 gpm                                                                [ started  ]

 hald                                                                [ started  ]

 local                                                                [ started  ]

 net.eth0                                                          [ started  ]

 netmount                                                        [ started  ]

 nfs                                                                 [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                        [ started  ]

 udev-postmount                                              [ started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                        [ started  ]

Tendrá algo que ver el mapeo de los disco que hace el kernel.

----------

## omarelrockero1

me he dado cuenta de tener que ver con los permisos del usuario, debe ser un grupo al que tiene que ser agregado, pienso yo.

ya que al ejecutar desde consola logeado como superusuario y ejecuto nautilus, monta la unidad automáticamente.

este es el contenido de /etc/group:

root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

disk::6:root,adm,haldaemon

tty::5:

lp::7:lp,omar

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root,omar

floppy::11:root,haldaemon

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

console::17:

audio::18:omar,pulse

cdrom::19:haldaemon,omar

dialout::20:root

tape::26:root

video::27:root,omar

cdrw::80:haldaemon,omar

usb::85:haldaemon,omar

users::100:games,omar

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage::250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

sshd:x:22:

cron:x:16:

ssmtp:x:199:

crontab:x:198:

locate:x:197:

messagebus:x:196:

haldaemon:x:195:haldaemon

plugdev:x:194:haldaemon,root,omar

polkituser:x:193:

lpadmin:x:106:

games:x:35:

gdm:x:105:

omar:x:1000:

ldap:x:439:

sabayon-admin:x:104:

rpc:x:111:

shutdown:x:1001:shutdown,omar

pulse-access:x:103:

pulse:x:102:

hsqldb:x:101:

transmission:x:999:

scanner:x:998:omar

clamav:x:997:

y estos son los grupos al que pertenece el usuario omar:

#groups omar

#lp wheel audio cdrom video cdrw usb users plugdev shutdown scanner omar

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a añadirte al grupo disk

----------

## omarelrockero1

pues ya lo había probado antes, lo volví a agregar y nada, tendré que montarlo desde la consola mientras tanto hallo solución. ahora no se que pasa con lo del mapeo de los discos ya que los reconoce con la nomenclatura antigua  (hda, hdb, hdc ...). me baje un kernel de kernel.org y lo compile, claro no tengo experiencia compilando kernels, logre adaptarlo a mi maquina y arranco bien, pero nada me sigue reconociendo la unidad de cd al igual que con el genkernel que estaba usando, como /dev/hdd, no se si tendré que desactivar soporte para IDE y solo dejar SCSI.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

No eres el único desde hace un par de meses que hice una actualización y me quede igual, los USB los monta sin problemas, pero el cdrom ó dvd ni los mira, aunque los lee al insertar alguno, pero hasta allo queda todo.

----------

## omarelrockero1

Pues si, este sistema que me esta presentando el problema lo instale el mes pasado.

----------

## opotonil

No se si el problema puede tener que ver con que hal este "deprecated", en ese caso puede que el siguiente post ayude:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-hal.html

Salu2.

----------

## omarelrockero1

Por lo que leí se ve interesante, voy a probar, pero sera uno de estos días que tenga tiempo ya que hay que recompilar el kernel y lamentablemente estoy muy ocupado, en cuanto pruebe les cuento como me fue.

----------

## omarelrockero1

Les comento hice todo lo del post que opotonil hizo referencia, y efectivamente ahora si monta la unidad de cd automáticamente, ademas al recompilar el el kernel arregle lo del mapeo de disco que hacia el kernel, desactivando el soporte para "< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)" y activando los controladores ATA para mi tarjeta. ahora si los mapea sdx y no hdx.

Actualmente tengo funcionando xorg sin hal.

aunque tuve problemas con el teclado en Xorg que quedaba en "us" y no en "es", porque por lo que entiendo evdev trabaja con hal o me equivoco?. bueno para resolverlo cree el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf con X -configure y agregue lo siguiente para que tome los controladores viejos mouse y kbd por parte de xorg.

Section "ServerFlags"

	Option      "AutoAddDevices"    "false"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

Option         "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection 

No se si estuvo bien esta solución.

porque antes yo tenia configurado para que x11 montara el mapa "es" en 

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

en la linea :

<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">es</merge> 

pero sin hal me imagino que esto no funciona o hay otra manera mas correcta de hacerlo?

Bueno ya que el hilo de este forum era montar automaticamente la unidad de cd quedara ya solucionado.

Muchísimas gracias amigos, por su valiosa colaboración.

----------

